# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ben Gerard

## Gatogoloso

Seks zonder haast, met toewijding een aandacht voor het eigen genot maar ook voor dat mijn mijn partners.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Gerard, welkom op Nationaal gezondheids Forum!

Fijn dat je er zo van geniet. Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

